# Doncaster rep show info needed



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi there
what date is the doncaster rep show and how much is it and can you just go there on the day???

thanks chris


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

bump !


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

7th of spetember i think and ye you just turn up and pay


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

ok thanks m8

Cya there ( with my dad ) :lol2::no1:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> ok thanks m8
> 
> Cya there ( with my dad ) :lol2::no1:


lol what you getting ?


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Dunno :lol2: just gunna save up some money and see what intrestes me and do some bargain hunting in last 10 mins 

What you getting??


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> Dunno :lol2: just gunna save up some money and see what intrestes me and do some bargain hunting in last 10 mins
> 
> What you getting??


ditch your dad and go on a spree lol

maybe getting a beardie maybe a corn or whatever catches mty eye probably some t's if they have any


----------



## sinderman (Aug 19, 2007)

the first one is some time in june
roger


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> ditch your dad and go on a spree lol
> 
> maybe getting a beardie maybe a corn or whatever catches mty eye probably some t's if they have any


 
:lol2: i ask him for his 2 credit cards and sey im off for a burger, and come back loadz of royals and all the royal breeders with be packing up for home  :lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> :lol2: i ask him for his 2 credit cards and sey im off for a burger, and come back loadz of royals and all the royal breeders with be packing up for home  :lol2:


stuff the royals buy everything lol


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> stuff the royals buy everything lol


 
:lol2:, come back with a gila monster and a black widow


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

how far is donny from you ?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

7th june i think will double check:bash:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> how far is donny from you ?


 
30 miles tops


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

jav07 said:


> 7th june i think will double check:bash:


DONCASTER 8TH JUNE AND 7TH SEPT.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

bowie1125 said:


> :lol2:, come back with a gila monster and a black widow


U would be lucky

For people that have never been to a UK show dont expect a huge selection. The whole show is smaller than the small room at hamm. There isnt any venomous stuff, only 1 or possibley 2 stands selling spiders a lot of corns and leos (so long as u dont want any normal leos) quite a few royals scattered about with a couple of stands selling royal morphs but the royal morphs arent any cheaper than you can buy right now off the same people directly over the internet.

However on the upside some stuff can be quite cheap. iv found that corns are cheaper at donny than they are at hamm. If your looking for cheap corns or maybe a couple of cheap everyday reptiles then id suggest popping along but if you are going wanting to see a huge selection of different animals and special morphs then i wouldnt bother


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 8th June 2008

The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 7th September 2008

You pay when you get there....We went last year


----------



## deano1099 (Jun 28, 2007)

I will be attending both shows, i am looking for a really nice Adult Female Corn Snake preferably a high end morph, i will not be able to collect till early September though, but could meat at the show and i will give payment to you there and then, so if you have any Females that you would be considering to sell then please dont hesitate to contact me on:

thomaswhitecornsnake:boltblue.com


P.S i will pay good money for the right snake.

Thanks


----------

